# Acoustic songs in Eb



## ImBCRichBitch

Does anyone know any good songs in Eb that are more like Vermillion Pt.2 or Through Glass? My band is mainly consisting of Maggots so keep in mind we want more heavier songs, But we play grunge. Weve already done Something In The Way, and were doing Snuff and Vermillion Part 2. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## SirMyghin

why not just transpose other songs and call it a day?


----------



## Bigfan

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Does anyone know any good songs in Eb that are more like Vermillion Pt.2 or Through Glass? My band is mainly consisting of Maggots so keep in mind we want more heavier songs, But we play grunge. Weve already done Something In The Way, and were doing Snuff and Vermillion Part 2. Anyone have some suggestions?



Wait, do they have to be in the key of Eb or do you want songs with guitars tuned to Eb?

In any case, just transpose. Shouldn't make much of a difference if the intervals are the same


----------



## AK DRAGON

Alice in Chains (same time period though not technically grunge) Choose from the Jar of Flies or MTV Unplugged albums


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

AK DRAGON said:


> Alice in Chains (same time period though not technically grunge) Choose from the Jar of Flies or MTV Unplugged albums


 Yeah i know about AIC. Our vocalist loves em to death. Were doing Your Decision off BGWTB.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

You could make your life a lot easier just by transposing whatever songs you want to play into the new key. Or, better yet, you could play songs that you like and not worry about it. Tuning &#8800; key.


----------



## ZackP3750

Agreed with everyone above, just playing songs written in standard a half step lower. Its a thousand times easier than limiting yourself to only songs in that tuning. 


Little off topic, but I've always loved playing in Eb on my acoustic. Standard E on an acoustic just sounds a little too bright, imo.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

ZackP3750 said:


> Agreed with everyone above, just playing songs written in standard a half step lower. Its a thousand times easier than limiting yourself to only songs in that tuning.
> 
> 
> Little off topic, but I've always loved playing in Eb on my acoustic. Standard E on an acoustic just sounds a little too bright, imo.


 Yeah for the most part my acoustic stays half step down. Partly because of my love for Seether and Nirvana


----------



## Waelstrum

You could play (almost) any song in standard tuning a fret up.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

For transposing, i dont really know how to do that. In exception of some help from a close friend im entirely self taught.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Let's say you have something in C major and you want to transpose it to E&#9837; major. What you are essentially trying to do is move all the relationships in the old key into the new key.

C major scale - C D E F G A B
Chords - C Dm Em F G Am B°

E&#9837; major scale - E&#9837; F G A&#9837; B&#9837; C D
Chords - E&#9837; Fm Gm A&#9837; B&#9837; Cm D°

As far as scales go, we number the tones from 1 to 7. So, 1 in C is C, and 1 in E&#9837; is E&#9837;. 4 in C if F, and 4 in E&#9837; is A&#9837;. If you have a melodic line in C major that goes C A G F E D, we can translate that to 1 6 5 4 3 2. Now, to put that in E&#9837;, you just use the same relationships. 1 6 5 4 3 2 in E&#9837; is E&#9837; C B&#9837; A&#9837; G F.

You can do this with entire chord structures. Let's use this progression in C major: C Em Am G C. For this, we use Roman numerals to designate the chord's place, as well as its value. Capital numerals are major chords, lowercase are minor, and ° are diminished. So, C Em Am G C = I iii vi V I. That translates to E&#9837; as E&#9837; Gm Cm B&#9837; E&#9837;.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

SchecterWhore said:


> Let's say you have something in C major and you want to transpose it to E&#9837; major. What you are essentially trying to do is move all the relationships in the old key into the new key.
> 
> C major scale - C D E F G A B
> Chords - C Dm Em F G Am B°
> 
> E&#9837; major scale - E&#9837; F G A&#9837; B&#9837; C D
> Chords - E&#9837; Fm Gm A&#9837; B&#9837; Cm D°
> 
> As far as scales go, we number the tones from 1 to 7. So, 1 in C is C, and 1 in E&#9837; is E&#9837;. 4 in C if F, and 4 in E&#9837; is A&#9837;. If you have a melodic line in C major that goes C A G F E D, we can translate that to 1 6 5 4 3 2. Now, to put that in E&#9837;, you just use the same relationships. 1 6 5 4 3 2 in E&#9837; is E&#9837; C B&#9837; A&#9837; G F.
> 
> You can do this with entire chord structures. Let's use this progression in C major: C Em Am G C. For this, we use Roman numerals to designate the chord's place, as well as its value. Capital numerals are major chords, lowercase are minor, and ° are diminished. So, C Em Am G C = I iii vi V I. That translates to E&#9837; as E&#9837; Gm Cm B&#9837; E&#9837;.


  Do what? Im sorry dude i dont know any of that stuff. All i know how to do is play


----------



## Leec

If you can read tab you can transpose. Just find the tab for the song you want and play it on your guitar = instant transposing. 

As an example, check out the tab for, say, Metallica's Battery. The song is played in standard tuning. If you follow the tab and play it on your guitar, you'll have transposed it to E flat.

Also, being self-taught doesn't mean you can't learn some basic things about music theory. Many people here are self taught and yet have a great understanding of music theory. Getting a handle on the basics is very easy, and there's no shortage of free online resources, and it will help you develop your playing and writing.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

You're tuned in E&#9837; standard, correct? Try this out:



Code:


e&#9837;-
b&#9837;-
G&#9837;-
D&#9837;-------------3-4
A&#9837;-------2-4-5
E&#9837;-2-4-5

That's an F harmonic minor scale. We're going to transpose it down a half step, making it an E harmonic minor scale.



Code:


e&#9837;-
b&#9837;-
G&#9837;-
D&#9837;-------------2-3
A&#9837;-------1-3-4
E&#9837;-1-3-4

Exact same shape, right? Now let's transpose it down another half step and make it E&#9837; harmonic minor.



Code:


 e&#9837;-
 b&#9837;-
 G&#9837;-
 D&#9837;-------------1-2
 A&#9837;-------0-2-3
 E&#9837;-0-2-3

The guitar can play in any key, you just have to move stuff around. You can do this with entire chords, like this:



Code:


  e&#9837;-
  b&#9837;-
  G&#9837;-
  D&#9837;-
  A&#9837;---7-
  E&#9837;-7---5

That's a pattern in A&#9837; major. This is the same thing in F major:



Code:


   e&#9837;-
   b&#9837;-
   G&#9837;-
   D&#9837;-
   A&#9837;---4-
   E&#9837;-4---2

And now here are some chords built off that pattern.



Code:


   e&#9837;-
   b&#9837;-7-6-5
   G&#9837;-7-7-6
   D&#9837;-7-6-6
   A&#9837;-x-7-x
   E&#9837;-7---5

Now we'll put it into F major. All we're going to do is move the exact same shapes down a few frets.



Code:


    e&#9837;-
    b&#9837;-4-3-2
    G&#9837;-4-4-3
    D&#9837;-4-3-3
    A&#9837;-x-4-x
    E&#9837;-4---2

That's all transposing is - moving things around.


----------



## ghostred7

Anything GnR does is Eb.


----------



## Tobi

buy a capo and put it on the first fret. problem solved. Now you can play any song that's written in standard tuning. And if you want to play something tuned in Eb you take off the capo.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The fuck are maggots?


----------



## ZackP3750

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The fuck are maggots?[/QUOTE a fan of slipknot
> 
> I first read this as "fuckin magnets, how do they work??" Hahaha. A Maggot is a fan of slipknot


----------



## natspotats

rise against acoustic songs are tuned to Eb like swing life away or everchanging


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

natspotats said:


> rise against acoustic songs are tuned to Eb like swing life away or everchanging


 Thats actually nice to know cause i love Rise Against. Do you know if Like The Angel acoustic version is?


----------



## astm

80's power ballads? Think Poison


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

astm said:


> 80's power ballads? Think Poison


 Meh, maybe something like i remember you but not really our style. But thanks man i love poison


----------



## Fiction

Someone ^ Mentioned a Capo, which means you now have to do no transposing yourself. Its really not hard.

If you play the 2nd fret of the E string tuned to E, you'll be playing a F#.
If you play the 3rd fret of the E string tuned to Eb, you'll be playing a F#
If you play the 4th fret of the E string tuned to D, you'll be playing a F#

And so on, transposing is just moving what fret you play in a different tuning to the same note as a different tuning.


----------

